# Dx code for Lymphadenoma



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, so the doc does not know that this term is no longer in medical use> So the question then becomes, how do you code this now? As always, I appreciate your responses.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2008)

*I'll take a guess*

229.0?  My Stedman's defines "adenoma" as a "normally benign neoplasm."


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## ramcpc (Sep 20, 2008)

*229.0 Is Correct*

Hi Quinnwebb,

Per ICD-9-CM for adenoma - We have instructional notes: see also neoplasm, benign and by site. Since here the site is lymphnode(s), then the correct code is 229.0.

Moreover, per stedman 'adenoma' is 'benign neoplasm'.

Thanks,
B.T.RamKumar, MBA,CPC.


----------

